# Sharp LCD TV Button Board ? HELP PLZ ?



## 72083 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, I just turned on my mini Sharp LCD TV today (Model: lc-10a3u-s) and I noticed the buttons on top didn't work. They simply didn't click. Now I opened up the TV thinking someone just spilled soda or something on it to find, all my buttons sticking and not releasing. By the way im not talking about the plastic buttons that are visible from outside, I am talking about the actual soldered buttons that are on the button board. So here is what I found : 














































And here is a video of my comparing an uncessfull click, and a regular working click : https://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Video-104292

Can someone please tell me how to fix this problem, or if not fix to somehow find a replacment button board for this model or if not that find the seperate buttons and desolder the old ones and solder these on. Please help me because I don't want this 500$ TV to go to waste, without any buttons. 


PS: If more information is needed just ask, thanks!


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, personally, I think you might be in the wrong place. I only say this because most people here have a lot of computer experience, but not a whole lot of practical electronic experience. I would have recommended trying to get the warranty to fix the TV (as it would fix something like that) or returning it to the place you bought it, but apparently you took the liberty of taking it apart already. This voids the warranty, but if you can put it back together without anybody knowing the difference, you should still be able to get it fixed under the warranty. So, talk to Sharp. Good luck!


----------

